# Cost of electricity



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

We have just had our first electricity bill, it is €217 for approx 7 weeks. Does this sound about right, it is for a 3 bed villa with a private pool. We have hardly used the aircon but have had fans running a lot of the time. There is just 2 of us but our son was out here with his mate for 3 of those weeks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You could probably reduce that by not using the air con AT ALL and maybe cutting down on the length of time you have your pool pump running. A lot of people have their pumps on far longer than is really neccesary. Ours is on for maximum 6hours a day at this time of year. 3 x 2hours.
The most expensive thing though is air con even used for very short periods can bump up your bills.


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, Veronica...


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

Cyprus must be the only country in European Union that has a monopoly on Electricity. Strange it is allowed to go on. There will be demands on Cyprus to give the Bail Out money and I read that breaking up the monopoly should be one of them


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

dojoman43 said:


> We have just had our first electricity bill, it is €217 for approx 7 weeks. Does this sound about right, it is for a 3 bed villa with a private pool. We have hardly used the aircon but have had fans running a lot of the time. There is just 2 of us but our son was out here with his mate for 3 of those weeks.


That sounds about right. The fans do not use that much electricity. I have ceiling fans in my living room and both bedrooms. The aircon and the pool pump will be your biggest users of electricity. There are solar powered pool pumps out there and you may want to look into that. Just wait until the winter when you have to heat your house. It can be expensive - best to invest in lots of jumpers and blankets. Electricity in Cyprus is outrageous in my opinion - I'm looking into solar panels for my electricity but that could be a few years away for me.


----------



## Hectelion (Jul 18, 2012)

air c


----------



## Hectelion (Jul 18, 2012)

Air con is the most expensive, everywhere around the world i guess!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Try closing the house down during the day and open up everything in the evening when the inside and outside temps equalise. We can get a 10 degree difference during the day on occasions.

We also use a fan to blow the cool outside air through the house at night.


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi what exactly do you mean by "closing the house down" ?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Close the windows and doors, close the curtains and blackout blinds on the side where the sunshines, in other words treat it like a cold winters evening in the UK.

When the temperatures equalise then open everything up again. Consider using a couple of fans to blow the cool air from the outside through the house to take the heat away

Yesterday the outside temp reached 38 degs and inside we had 31, this morning the inside temp is 28 and its 34 and rising outside.

We put lengths of wood in the window rails to allow them to be opened a little but prevents them from being opened full from the outside.


----------

